

Germnany's chancellor Merkel speaks out against net neutrality - tech-no-logical
http://www.thelocal.de/20141204/merkel-speaks-out-against-net-neutrality

======
lkbm
'"If we want to have a driverless car or if you have specific, applications
for telemedicine, then they have to have reliable and always secure
connections," Merkel said.'

So long as this is government-specified, industry-wide preferential treatment
(IE, ALL driverless cars, not just Toyota's because they paid), this seems
somewhat reasonable. It also seems abusable, and adding the capability for
preferential treatment seems like a potentially dangerous step, but it's much
more nuanced than simply "speaks out against net neutrality".

~~~
xg15
If this is what they are planning, then you are right.

However, the fact that she made this statements on a conference organized by
one of Germany's largest ISPs doesn't make me very optimistic.

